# ALKS-5461 and LY-2456302



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

It looks like there is a high chance that we'll get a kappa-opioid antagonist in 3 to 5 years:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALKS_5461

There is another one in phase II:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LY-2456302

Could they be helpful against depersonalization?


----------



## beefyflamingo (Nov 6, 2013)

Depends whats causing your depersonalisation. I'm trying to get a hold of a naloxone home use kit yo test it out (you can get from some needle exchanges as a heroin OD antidote).


----------



## tazi (Jan 8, 2009)

Im gonna try the naloxone too, have you any idea if it will give lasting relief? plus in what respect does do you mean depends on what caused it if these drugs will work? thanks


----------



## beefyflamingo (Nov 6, 2013)

tazi said:


> Im gonna try the naloxone too, have you any idea if it will give lasting relief? plus in what respect does do you mean depends on what caused it if these drugs will work? thanks


If you're getting naloxone as an opiate antidote, then it comes in an intramuscular form of administration. The effects last about 30 minutes.

DP is a symptom of something and has different neurological causes for lots of people. Thats why not every medication works for everyone. I've read a theory,that DP/DR as a disorder is caused by an up-regulation of dynorphins - kappa opioid antagonists would block that.


----------



## tazi (Jan 8, 2009)

I heard of someone using it intromuscular and it not working, is it possible to do intravenous? plus thirty minutes of effect, is that worth it?


----------



## beefyflamingo (Nov 6, 2013)

tazi said:


> I heard of someone using it intromuscular and it not working, is it possible to do intravenous? plus thirty minutes of effect, is that worth it?


 If it didn't work, then their DP/DR isnt caused by any sort of opioid agonistic effect. Not sure really, depends on what form you get your naloxone in. If you pick up a heroin overdose antidote ask the person who gives it to you if you can use it IV, but IM is still a strong form of administration and should work (if ya dp/dr is caused by opioid agonism).


----------



## deckeromega12345 (Feb 23, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken isn't it very mentally addicting?


----------

